# Christy Turlington - Chanel fashion show springsummer 1994 x12



## brian69 (21 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## koftus89 (25 Nov. 2015)

danke schön.


----------



## king2805 (2 Dez. 2015)

danke für die schnen bilder


----------



## silvloo (12 Sep. 2016)

thank you so much,


----------



## leo11 (15 Sep. 2016)

vielen Dank


----------

